# Equipment SAFETY tips: The Sander



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Safety in the shop tips; for the *sander*.

What are some tips to work safely on and around a sander?

(See all SAFETY TIP GATEWAYS here)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dust collector, dust mask, dust collector, dust mask, etc….............


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Hi, Debbie!
I think that one of the most obvious ones is to not have any loose clothing or jewelry (or hair) around a sanding machine. Anything 'spinning' can catch loose articles and really do some major damage. I know it sound like 'common sense' but it is really important to be aware of what you are wearing while working with a sander.

Sheila


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I second the "hair" thing - this actually got me once - I was doing a delicate bit of sanding and the machine grabbed my hair (which is kinda long), pulling the machine (just a small orbital sander) into my head - bit of blood, serious bruise - lesson learned - now I *always* wear a hat and tuck the hair well into it when doing anything in the 'shop.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

If you are sanding smaller objects it's always a good idea to use the little rubber thingies on your finger tips. I can't count the number of times I've take off a patch of skin on my belt sander.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

great tips, thanks.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

don't turn on your belt sander when your thumb is on the belt! my finger nearly got mangled when the belt tried to push my finger through the carter. lost alot of skin and parts of my nail!


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Never scratch your back with a belt sander and make sure your friends where seat belts.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Wear safety glasses & a dust mask while you are sanding. 
When using steel wool on a lathe be prepared to let go rather than hold on and get a nasty surprise.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Let the ro sander come to a full, total, not moving stop before you try to grab the disc to change it. Even when it's going real slow, it hurts.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

A sander and skin are NOT friends. Putting your knuckles against a running 12 inch disk sander is a very very bad idea. I know. I did it ounce. It's not a cut it's a burn. Very painful and slow healing.

Pop


----------



## NewfieDan (Feb 24, 2011)

keep your hands away from the edge of the paper on randon orbit sanders. I did this a fwe weeks ago ona small piece. For all those that have had a paper cut it is much worse when done with sand paper. And it takes a lot longer to heal….

Not to mention the dust that gets into the cut opening the door for infection


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

for smaller pieces, how about one of those foam gripper sheets (HD used to sell one sold by Vermont American)? They do a good job of preventing a piece from moving around. They work pretty good with routing smaller pieces also.


----------

